# UK (Finally) Deports AQ-Affiliated Cleric Back to Home Country



## Marauder06 (Jul 7, 2013)

> A Jordanian military prosecutor says radical Muslim preacher Abu Qatada, who was deported early Sunday from Britain, arrived in Jordan to face retrial on terrorism charges.
> 
> *Jordan had sought the man, accused of being a key al Qaeda operative in Europe, for over a decade*. He had been previously sentenced in absentia to life in jail but that has been lifted now that he faces a new trial.
> 
> ...



Wow.


----------



## Brill (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's the BBC profile of that retard: The Palestinian-Jordanian, whose real name is Omar Othman, fought for eight years against deportation to Jordan.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-16584923


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope the Jordanians do a good job on him.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2013)

pardus said:


> I hope the Jordanians do a good job on him.



They will


----------

